# Larry David Dating Eva Mendes?



## GFR (Jul 8, 2011)

"Larry is winning Eva over  slowly but surely. It seems  hard to believe, but he???s an exceptionally  charming guy who has women  falling at his feet right now,??? spills the  source. ???He???s rich,  intelligent, sensitive ??? and he???s in decent shape  for a guy his age. Eva  is attracted to men with a  great sense of  humor, so it helps that  Larry is one of the funniest guys around.
 ???A few months ago, they ended up spending hours together at a party  at  a friend???s house, and they really clicked. Eva is really taken with   Larry???s sensitive side, and she says that he has a ???sexy??? personality".​

Bossip | Gossip for the Hardcore


----------



## jguevara (Jul 8, 2011)

post


----------



## IRM (Jul 8, 2011)

He can do better


----------



## Curt James (Jul 9, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> "Larry is winning Eva over  slowly but surely. It seems  hard to believe, but he’s an exceptionally  charming guy who has women  falling at his feet right now,” spills the  source. “He’s rich,  intelligent, sensitive – and he’s in decent shape  for a guy his age. Eva  is attracted to men with a  great sense of  humor, so it helps that  Larry is one of the funniest guys around.
> “A few months ago, they ended up spending hours together at a party  at  a friend’s house, and they really clicked. Eva is really taken with   Larry’s sensitive side, and she says that he has a ‘sexy’ personality".​Bossip | Gossip for the Hardcore



Jesus. What is she _thinking?_

Well, this is good news in a way. If ol' Larry strikes out, I could be Eva's Mr. Right!


Bald? Check.
Goofy looking? Check.
Fluorescent white? Check.
Sense of humor? Check. (Okay, some might not agree.)
Rich? God damn it.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## JCBourne (Jul 9, 2011)

I think he gave her drugs cause she's insane.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 9, 2011)

^^^^ I agree. 

And how do _I_ get some of those drugs?


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 9, 2011)

When I find them, you will be the first to know. But I will charge a premium for them


----------



## Curt James (Jul 9, 2011)

YouTube Video










Will Ferrell is going to steal her away from Larry David. lulz


----------



## Curt James (Jul 9, 2011)

And I don't know what Cocio is, _but I want some!_






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jul 9, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> When I find them, you will be the first to know. But I will charge a premium for them



Do you have PayPal?


----------



## Glycomann (Jul 9, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Jesus. What is she _thinking?_
> 
> Well, this is good news in a way. If ol' Larry strikes out, I could be Eva's Mr. Right!
> 
> ...



Yup.. all about the money.  Best aphrodisiac in the world. If you're making 6 figs or better and your savings account has 3 figures in it then chances are you are married and your wife has a closet full of shoes and 22 hand bags.


----------



## fufu (Jul 9, 2011)

Pretttayyyy Pretaaayyyy Pretty good.

Larry David is the man, go get some LD.


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Jul 9, 2011)

Hes gonna die balls deep in her PR snatch. Thats how i wanna go btw.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 9, 2011)

What the motherfuck!? Good for him!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 9, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## MDR (Jul 9, 2011)

Larry is the man.  Another example of the importance of a good sense of humor to women.  Not to mention an endless bank account, and major pull in the entertainment industry.


----------



## x~factor (Jul 9, 2011)

<-- my initial reaction:






But then... I realized I have a 27 year old girlfriend. I'm 43.


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 9, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Do you have PayPal?



Yes, however I'm still locating said drugs. I may not what to sell either, don't want any competition.


----------

